# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Khu vực lập trình > Mã nguồn mở >  cho mình hỏi chút về action và controller trong zend. Khẩn cấp

## ithongminh

Hiện tại mình có 1 dự án phát triển trên zend. do chưa có thời gian tìm hiểu kỹ nên mình gặp lỗi này mà chưa fix được.
ví dụ trên url: nếu mình để http://localhost/open/Home/index/index thì chạy bình thường. Nhưng khi mình chỉ chỉnh sửa controller là index thành inde hoặc chỉnh sửa aciton là index thành inde thì bị lỗi zend show ra.

Fatal error: Uncaught exception 'Zend_Controller_Dispatcher_Exception' with message 'Invalid controller specified (inde)' in C:\xampp\htdocs\open\library\Zend\Controller\Dispa  tcher\Standard.php:249 Stack trace: #0 C:\xampp\htdocs\open\library\Zend\Controller\Front  .php(946): Zend_Controller_Dispatcher_Standard->dispatch(Object(Zend_Controller_Request_Http), Object(Zend_Controller_Response_Http)) #1 C:\xampp\htdocs\open\Home\index.php(33): Zend_Controller_Front->dispatch() #2 {main} thrown in C:\xampp\htdocs\open\library\Zend\Controller\Dispa  tcher\Standard.php on line 249

Mình biết là zend không bắt được tên controller và aciton đúng nên báo lỗi.

Trong trường hợp trên thì mình điểu khiển được action rồi (fix được gõ sai aciton). Nhưng còn controller thì mình chưa tìm ra cách. Bạn nào đã gặp bug này rồi thì chỉ cho minh cách fix với.

Cảm ơn mọi người trước.

----------

